# [SOLVED] Fullscreen mode exits by itself



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm using a dell vostro laptop with windows 7 and every time I go into full screen mode it just automatically exits after a few minutes. How do i get this to stop happening? Thanks


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

anybody??


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Can you elaborate? What are you trying to run full-screen?


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Yes, sorry. It happens when i try to watch live tv, youtube videos etc. Pretty much anything!... After 3 to 4 minutes it just exits itself, so annoying!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Does it drop back to Windowed mode or just minimizes and you are left with the desktop?

Try doing a diagnostic startup using msconfig(start orb type msconfig tic diagnostic start up on the general tab) see if still occurs.


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

it doesn't go back to the desktop, it just goes back to the screen i had up before i went into full screen... im guessing that's windowed mode? how do i go about doing a diagnostic startup? Sorry, I am absolutely useless with computers!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Hit the start orb type msconfig in the search box, hit enter, put a tic diagnostic start up box on the general tab and reboot.


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Ok, i tried that, rebooted and then I was no longer connected to the internet? and the windows bar went sortof old fashioned....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Do you have any movies on the hard drive or on disk to test with?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

LogForegroundWindow might help you:Tools for Windows


> LogForegroundWindow - Logs the Windows which get the input focus
> 
> This tool is useful to identify windows which steal the focus from the active window.


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

just tried it with a movie on disc... watched it for 10 minutes and it didn't exit full screen. Must just be when I'm watching things online then?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Was that in diagnostic mode or normal startup?

If normal mode, then when you are watching on line in windowed mode does the video stop playing and have to buffer to start playing again?


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

I watched the movie in normal mode. No, when the video exits full screen it just continues playing... It doesn't need to buffer...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Are you using a player like Real player or are they browser(IE, Firefox etc) based?


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

I think they're browser based... I'm using google chrome?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

To eliminate Chrome as the cause try using IE.


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

It works fine on IE! So it must be Chrome? You reckon I should reinstall it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Worth a shot, flash player is built into chrome so it may be in-between updates


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

nice one. I'm off out now, but I'll try it in the morning! Thank you very much for all your help, have a great day/night


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DavidMaguire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Just reinstalled it and it seems to be working fine! Thanks very much for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fullscreen mode exits by itself*

Good to hear that's all it took


----------



## krishnan r (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi
Try turning off bluetooth. I saw a plugin in wmp for bluetooth headset. I think it interferes during playback. It worked for me !!!


----------

